# Cherry and bird's eye maple cabinet



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

Here is a cabinet I finished a short time ago for book storage. It is my own design, but pretty standard as far as cabinets go. The door panels are bird's eye maple with the rest cherry. The top is my first breadboard end effort. I like the look of the ends standing proud so I did them that way. Three through dowels hold the ends in place. The centre one is tight whereas the two others are in slots for movement.
The side panels float of course. The drawer slides against guides with poly tape under the runners. The knife hinges are a first for me. The handles are shop-made. Finish is shellac, cherry stain and wipe-on poly. Any and all comments welcome. Thanks for looking.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Dennis,,, you have this terrible habit of turning out some REALLY nice work! The color combinations are great...love the look of the side panels...and the pulls are just the right touch...

that one will be in the family a very long time..


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful piece. Love the maple/cherry combo. That will be a great family heirloom.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Outstanding....
you have done yourself proud Dennis...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

What they all said.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Great project Dennis!


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

+1 what everybody said. Very nice.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Very nice Dennis, really nice work.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Really never Job Dennis . Liking the look with the different woods


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I like the design. Everything looks well balanced.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

A very beautiful cabinet! Contrast colors are great. Congrats Dennis!
Sid.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Great job Dennis.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

It's a beauty. Very well done.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

That is most definitely a keeper Dennis. Your wood combinations are terrific. Great job


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Do post where you got the birds eye maple from, PM me. N


----------



## bobditts (Jan 5, 2015)

now that is classy!


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

I knew both woods finish great, but never thought about your combination. Super job.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

Amazing work. congrats. Im very jealous because in my country is VERY, VERY difficult to get other woods but pine, cedar and mahogany in the best cases. :surprise:


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you for the kind comments everyone. I am fortunate to live about a half hour drive away from a great wood supplier. Century Mill Lumber can be found at Home - Century Mill Lumber 
They have been a family business for generations. The bird's eye maple is generally available. It was $15.00 a board foot when I bought it. There can be a lot of waste as the figure is not consistent. I bought a $96.00 board for the two doors and there was no usable waste.


----------



## aaronhooks (Oct 12, 2013)

Beautiful piece! Are the side panels in a dado slot? How about the three horizontal separations - how are they connected to the corner posts? 

Again - really nice!!


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

aaronhooks said:


> Beautiful piece! Are the side panels in a dado slot? How about the three horizontal separations - how are they connected to the corner posts?
> 
> Again - really nice!!


Thank you. Yes the cross pieces are connected to the corner posts with dowels. The side panels float in slots with foam cushions to center them and stop rattling.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Superb!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

denniswoody said:


> Thank you. Yes the cross pieces are connected to the corner posts with dowels. The side panels float in slots with foam cushions to center them and stop rattling.


So, the door panels are solid, not veneer. This hobby is like flying light airplanes, great fun, but not cheap.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DesertRatTom said:


> So, the door panels are solid, not veneer. This hobby is like flying light airplanes, great fun, but not cheap.


less expensive...

skip the dowels and go w/ tenons/backside pins.. much stronger joint w/o the possible errors, less work/time and the chance of lose joints in the future...

use screen spline for space balls or foam...

use ¼'' real plywood.. far less weight and stress on the stile/rail joints... fewer hinges to comp for the weight of MDF..
nothing to rework later...


----------



## LBussy (May 31, 2015)

Very pretty.

Does cherry continue to darken after it is finished as it will unprotected?


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Just now got around to looking at the cabinet. Shame on me! That is a beautiful work in wood. I have always liked the use of contrasting woods for something different. My complements and thanks for sharing the project and the photos.


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

LBussy said:


> Very pretty.
> 
> Does cherry continue to darken after it is finished as it will unprotected?


Cherry is supposed to darken over time according to many. I have a number of cherry pieces I have made and thus far have not seen any significant colour change. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

Knothead47 - thanks for the kind words.


----------

